# Brand new little V!



## Mik (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

After months of searching I finally have a little Vizsla puppy who will be coming into my life in 8 weeks time and I was hoping all you fabulous experts might be able to share some advice/insight on the below:


Picking from the litter: I'm meeting the puppies when they are 2 weeks old and the breeder has advised on a puppy she thinks I should take home. How would you suggest I pick from the litter as I am lucky enough to have first pick of the 5 girls! Anything I should look out for although I know it's hard to say when they are that small.
Bringing her home: I would really appreciate any tips on how to successfully start her life with me as I have only ever been around German Shepard's. I'm super focused on giving her a really good start in the hopes training will be easier.
Toys: what puppy toys are best suited for a V?
Training: Any tips on how to begin training successfully is appreciated. I have a clicker and intend on rewarding positive behavior rather than scowl negative behavior.
Anything else I should prepare for?!

Appreciate all your help in advance and I can't wait to join the beautiful Vizsla community.

- Mik


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Many things are dependent upon what type of lifestyle the puppy is ntended for. Realize that there are no guarantees and what a puppy is like at two weeks old, versus 5 weeks old, and finally 8 weeks old can change dramatically.
Some things to consider;
If you're looking for a nice urban companion,maybe look for the quiet one. If it's to be an all day, everyday cross fit/training companion, look for the one with more energy. If it's to be a hunter, look for the one that never stops moving and exploring. If you're there at feeding time, watch for which one's push in and put their head in the feed bowl, and push the others aside, and watch for which ones yield position. It's "an indicator" of personality.
It's really a roll of the dice at two weeks old though. At 5 weeks they begin to establish social dominance and pecking order, and by 8 weeks they've pretty much sorted it out amongst their small group, but not completely. 
Be honest with the breeder. If you want a nice soft,cuddly ,companion, say so. If you want a real rock and roller say so.

Bringing her home doesn't require a lot of preparation, but it requires quite a bit of dedication. If you have any vacation/holiday time available, that is the time to take it. Be ready for house training and crate/kennel training. For the first two weeks that is pretty much what your focus will be on.

Have a soft collar and harness for the puppy. She will quickly outgrow them, so don't go crazy on cost. What you are doing is conditioning her to the collar and the harness. Putting a harness on an older dog that has never worn one, can be a "trial". If their conditioned from puppy hood, it's no big deal. Same with winter coats should you need those.
The harness is important. Everydog should be harness trained. The harness gives you infinitely more control, safely, in crucial situations.

You will go through lots of toys. Get all kinds of types with different textures and firmness, and don't forget about regular old bones and deer antlers. 

Training starts the first day. It's in and out of the house a zillion times to go to the bathoom. Nice soft, playful, encouragement to come here. Attach the leash to the collar, or harness, and let them get used to it. Everything is soft at this point, with no expectations, other than learning to go potty outside, and that's your job to teach.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

gunnr gave some great advice. 

Our first V was a male and we were last in line so we got last pick male. Milo is awesome in every way, but definitely requires a bit more attention and exercise. 

Fast forward to our second V, we worked very early with the breeder and we were lucky enough to spend a ton of time email and chatting on the phone prior to the pups being born. We expressed many many times that we wanted the calmest female of the litter. And the breeder did not disappoint. Chloe has been an exceptional V in every way. 

As gunnr suggested, be VERY realistic and very honest with yourself and the breeder so you can both identify the best possible fit. In the end there are no guarantees, but at least your odds will be much better with a ton of communication up front. 

we love both of V and wouldn't change a thing, but the right V for the right lifestyle makes all the difference for the long run imho. Best of luck.


----------



## Mik (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks guys this is fantastic advice and much appreciated! Thankfully I have an awesome relationship with the breeder so far and have been in contact since before they were born which sounds like part of the key to success. Thanks again!


----------

